# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  What type of business should I start?

## joya

If you have any idea please share with me... thanks

----------


## IanF

New business ideas consultancy
 :Wink:

----------

adrianh (26-Jun-14)

----------


## ians

I like Wynns response, send me R10 000 and I will give you a few ideas.

----------


## HR Solutions

> If you have any idea please share with me... thanks


I know there were two other suggestions of how to make money on this forum on the MLM thread ............. I wouldn't touch them  :Wink:

----------


## Houses4Rent

Make a business around a passion of yours.

----------


## HR Solutions

The sex industry is always an option ..............

----------


## adrianh

> The sex industry is always an option ..............


For sure, and when your goats are roaming around with nothing better to do they may as well cut your lawn!

----------


## MoniqueR

Consider 3d printing - there are massive opportunities in that area and I reckon its going to change the world economy and how businesses tick - its the future.

----------


## adrianh

3D printing is highly overrated. None of the machines produce really good quality and very few are able to produce products that are production ready. I deal with a couple of companies in Cape Town that have the machines and there is very little that one can do on a 3D printer that you can't do on a 4-5 axis CNC milling machine. Yes you may have to split the part into multiple parts but it is still stronger and has a better finish than 3D printed parts. Those little R20K filament (PLA) printers are simply toys and can't really be used to do anything serious. A friend on mine owns a R1mil Objet machine and he is unable to get enough work for it. The printing materials are horrendously expensive and if you are running a single colour machine you end up having to toss a large amount of material to fully purge the machine. The ZCorp 3D printers use a powder which is fine for rough models but no good for anything that is detailed. The parts are brittle and cannot be reworked easily. 3D printing is totally overrated by the media because they do not see or understand the subtle issues. I think that the technology is great but that it still needs to develop and costs need to come down dramatically.

----------


## Blurock

> If you have any idea please share with me... thanks


I am sorry to be blunt, so please do not see this as a personal. It is a basic principle.

So what do you know?  Are you literate? Can you count? What are you good at? Those are basic prerequisites to start a business.

To be an entrepreneur, you have to have an idea, a passion. Something that drives you. You have to be a leader, not a follower.
 If you have to ask other people what to do, you have no idea or passion. You will never make it. Rather go work for a boss - he will tell you what to do and when to do it.

----------


## Ama0jack88

Let me know about your interests, recently I was started a new business of cooking, I mean Cafe, Which type of things which attracts you, what is ratio of budget.

----------


## HR Solutions

You don't sound US ....

----------


## adrianh

> Let me know about your interests, recently I was started a new business of cooking, I mean Cafe, Which type of things which attracts you, what is ratio of budget.


Chinese American  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ama0jack88

Now a days I'm from US. But Now plan to go in my city within few days

----------


## Basment Dweller

Vending machines

----------

